

Responsive v3 Released - jamessouth
http://responsivebp.com/

======
Loque
Whenever I see frameworks like this I immediately try and work out whether it
uses mixins or classes to achieve layout.

I have it ingrained in me that css identifiers (classes/ids) should be
semantic to the data and not the visual side.

I know this isn't a big factor for some people, and on that front it looks
super and design philosophy is very cool (lightweight is great!).

~~~
gioele
I also agree that HTML classes and ids should describe the content and CSS
mixins should be used to connect the right style to each HTML id.

At first it seemed to me that Responsive did not use mixings, but this is not
completely true. The utilities are all mixings but the partials are fixed
instantiation of mixins (`.row { @extend .clearfix; }`).

In my perfect world it `.row` would be `.row { @extend row; }`, so I can be
able to avoid using the "row" class altogether and do things like
`#definitions > p { @extend row }`.

~~~
jguimont
But once the .row class is defined, you can do @extend .row in sass and it
will do what you want...

------
welly
I like the look of this and it's more what I'd be looking from in a css
framework than Bootstrap or Foundation, which I feel I can never use in a
project because most(all) of the projects I work on don't look like Bootstrap.

This looks like a great starting point. It's a bit like Normalize on steroids.

------
parag_c_mehta
Can you please explain how it differs from skeleton ? Would be helpful in
choosing for new projects.

~~~
untothebreach
I was under the impression that skeleton is no longer actively developed?
Looks like the last commit on their github repo is from 2012.

~~~
parag_c_mehta
Agree, however haven't found any problems with it. Isn't the point of
minimalist framework is to avoid feature creeps with each iteration?
Realistically it's a simple CSS framework.

~~~
manojlds
But the browser landscape keeps changing?

~~~
riffraff
but if you do grids, and they already work now, what do you add in the next
iteration?

It's not like float: left and width: 30% will stop working in the foreseeable
future.

------
arca_vorago
Is it too much to ask for a responsive, js-less framework? Or am I just the
only one who hates javascript?

~~~
ChikkaChiChi
I agree, but the problem is that JS is part of HTML5; so we're supposed to
just deal with it. :(

